# Pineapple Ginger Tri-Tip



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaccard tenderized Tri-tip marinated 18hrs 



*Pineapple Ginger Marinade for Beef*
1 20oz can crushed Pineapple, juice and all
1 big thumb sized knob of ginger, peeled and grated
1C orange juice
1/4C Worcestershire sauce
1/8C soy sauce
1T fish sauce
1T Kosher salt





















Now its into the smoker with some Cherry and bring them to an IT of 110°-115°, and then finish on the grill to an IT of 135°

To go with these I've kebabs of pineapple, onion and bell pepper to grill.
And an Italian style casserole of zucchini, squash, onion and bell pepper in a nice roasted veggie marinara sauce.




























And here are the goods, the eagerly awaited finale...

This beef turn out great, the marinade was fantastic.
The beautifully subtle flavor of pineapple/ginger and the rich beefiness combined dazzlingly in the mouth.
My younger son took one bite and said, "Make it again Dad."




























I was wishing I had some Parmesan reggiano to top this with.









*Dinner is Served!*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

beautiful-----as usual! when i first read the first word, i thought it was "jacuzzi". i was thinking, WTH? can't wait to see this recipe, but then reread it and came back to earth.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

smooth move said:


> beautiful-----as usual! when i first read the first word, i thought it was "jacuzzi". i was thinking, WTH? can't wait to see this recipe, but then reread it and came back to earth.


Souse vide =Jacuzzi 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I keep contemplating getting a Sous vide machine.
Very popular cooking appliance and the meals I see made are fantastic.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I've looked at a few. Gonna pull the trigger soon 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I am back to my sanity now that your back!!!!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Where did you find a Tri-tip? Have not seen one on a shelf since I left Santa Maria...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GallantReflex said:


> Where did you find a Tri-tip? Have not seen one on a shelf since I left Santa Maria...


Butcher shop local to me here in Mobile, South Alabama Custom Meats.
I had to bug them for awhile, once he got them in I bought twelve of'em.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW you the man. Looking good. By the way what is tri tip??


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DMC said:


> WOW you the man. Looking good. By the way what is tri tip??


It is a very lean, tasty cut off the Bottom Sirloin.
It only averages about 3lbs, so I always cook two.












And cutting a Tri-tip is like cutting a Packer brisket as the grain runs two directions.


----------

